# Alpina-Finanz - muss ich zahlen ?



## Chris835 (1 September 2010)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe gestern Abend bei Alpina-Finanz eine Kreditanfrage gemacht (Online). Nun habe ich eine Email bekommen mit einem Formular und in der Mail steht für diesen Vermittlervertrag werden knapp 300€ fällig.

Das möchte ich aber nicht und mittlerweile hab ich auch rausgefunden was das für Leute sind...

In der Mail steht auch noch:
Wir übersenden Ihnen die kompletten Unterlagen gleichzeitig mit dieser EMail  noch per Post an Ihre Anschrift.

Werde das natürlich direkt in den Müll werfen. Ist da nun schon ein Vertrag entstanden wo ich etwas bezahlen muss oder kann ich das getrost alles Ignorieren ? War ja nur Online eine lt. Webseite kostenlose Anfrage ohne Unterschrift o.ä.

Was mich stutzig macht in diesem Formular das per Mail kam was ich absenden soll steht in §3 Kündigung:
3. Die Annahmeverweigerung des übersandten Sanierungsvertrages gilt nicht als Kündigung. Für den Fall einer rechtsgültigen
Kündigung, sind zur Abgeltung der Aufwendungen unserer Gesellschaft 20% des vereinbarten Entgeltes jedenfalls zu leisten.
Dem Auftraggeber bleibt ausdrücklich der Nachweis gestattet, ein Schaden sei überhaupt nicht entstanden oder niedriger als 20%
des vereinbarten Entgeltes.

Was bedeutet das für mich ? Noch hab ich ja nichts Unterschrieben oder an die gesendet ausser die Online "angeblich" kostenlose Anfrage.

Danke euch schonmal !


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (1 September 2010)

*AW: Alpina-Finanz - muss ich zahlen ?*

Zitat von der Webseite:





> Jetzt 100% kostenlosen und unverbindlichen Kreditantrag stellen


Das Prinzip der Abofallen, damit gilt der Abofallen-Ratschlag nicht zu bezahlen uind keine Brieffreundschaft zu pflegen. 

NEbelwolf


----------



## Chris835 (1 September 2010)

*AW: Alpina-Finanz - muss ich zahlen ?*

Das heisst ich häng mit den verschlossenen Brief an die Wand und lehne mich entspannt zurück ? *g*


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 September 2010)

*AW: Alpina-Finanz - muss ich zahlen ?*

wenn man _geeignete_ Suchbegriffe ergänzt, wird das Ergebnis aussagekräftiger
google
_geeignet_ sind Suchbegriffe, die das Verhalten einer Firma näher kennzeichnen, z.B. "Abzocke", "Betrug", "kundenfreundlich"


----------



## Chris835 (1 September 2010)

*AW: Alpina-Finanz - muss ich zahlen ?*

Das hab ich bereits ich finde aber nirgends die Antwort zu meiner Frage.
Schicken die mir jetzt schon so ein Nachnahme Brief oder kommt der erst wenn ich diesen Antrag ausgefüllt habe ?

Und was passiert wenn ich diesen Antrag ignoriere ? Wiederrufen habe ich bereits per Email.


----------



## Teleton (1 September 2010)

*AW: Alpina-Finanz - muss ich zahlen ?*



Chris835 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich habe gestern Abend bei Alpina-Finanz eine Kreditanfrage gemacht (Online). Nun habe ich eine Email bekommen mit einem Formular und in der Mail steht für diesen Vermittlervertrag werden knapp 300€ fällig.


Wenn es um Kreditvermittlung gehen würde wäre es einfach, dann gelten  § 655 c und  § 655 d BGB.


			
				§655c schrieb:
			
		

> Der Verbraucher ist zur Zahlung der Vergütung nur verpflichtet, wenn infolge der Vermittlung oder des Nachweises des Darlehensvermittlers das Darlehen an den Verbraucher geleistet wird und ein Widerruf des Verbrauchers nach § 355 nicht mehr möglich ist.


und noch 


			
				§655d schrieb:
			
		

> Der Darlehensvermittler darf für Leistungen, die mit der Vermittlung des Verbraucherdarlehensvertrags oder dem Nachweis der Gelegenheit zum Abschluss eines Verbraucherdarlehensvertrags zusammenhängen, außer der Vergütung nach § 655c Satz 1 ein Entgelt nicht vereinbaren.





Bei Dir geht es aber um eine Finanzsanierung, das hat mit Kreditvermittlung *nichts* zu tun. Daher steht da auch was von Sanierungsvertrag und nicht Darlehnsvertrag





> 3. Die Annahmeverweigerung des übersandten Sanierungsvertrages gilt nicht als Kündigung.


Finanzsanierung bedeutet: Dein Geld wird monatlich eingesammelt und in Raten auf die Gläubiger verteilt, vorher wird eine fette Vergütung abgezogen. Eine bessere Überweisungstätigkeit also,völlig wertlos.
Ist aber auch nicht schlimm Du hast ja vorsorglich widerrufen. Hauptsache keiner (Nachbarn informieren) nimmt einen Nachnahmebrief an.


----------



## Chris835 (2 September 2010)

*AW: Alpina-Finanz - muss ich zahlen ?*

Okay danke soweit, aber wie ich das gelesen habe in anderen Foren kommt dieser Nachnahmebrief ja nur wenn ich das Forular ausgefüllt und Unterschrieben habe.

Und keiner meiner Nachbarn würde ein Nahnahmepacket annehmen für ein Preis vonn 100€ und mehr.


----------

